# Pokemon teams



## Naruto-ACWiiAdict (Nov 30, 2008)

:gyroiddance: What's your pokemon team?
Plz tell me or click on the link to make it :gyroiddance: 
Make your team/trainer card here.
 ^_^ here is mine:





 ^_^ Cool or what! ^_^ 

EDIT: Made my Lil Brother a trainer Card too




and my shiny Charizard and Shiny Tyranitar were traded to me by a friend He didn't tell me they were hacks and Nidorina has evolved! :gyroiddance:


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 30, 2008)

ARCEUS
ARCEUS
ARCEUS
ARCEUS
ARCEUS
ARCEUS


Lol, jk. I'm waiting for Platinum, so I don't have any Pok


----------



## Grawr (Nov 30, 2008)

Gengar, Charizard, Snorlax, Bastiodon, Wobbufett, and Ludicolo.

I'll get the levels/specifics later. 

My team is pretty fantastic. <3


----------



## Kyle (Nov 30, 2008)

Grawr said:
			
		

> Gengar, Charizard, Snorlax, Bastiodon, Wobbufett, and Ludicolo.
> 
> I'll get the levels/specifics later.
> 
> My team is pretty fantastic. <3


Wobbuffet?  Damn you and your counter attacks you brigand!

I forgot my team but Gliscor is such a beast. She (yes, it's a girl) knows Ice Fang, Earthquake, Swords Dance and Night Slash.


----------



## Nate (Nov 30, 2008)

flygon... bellossom...

i forgot the rest.


----------



## KirbyHamtaro (Nov 30, 2008)

most of my teams are legendaries, but a few of them are not legendaries.


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 4, 2008)

I don't have a team, I have a bunch I filter in and out depending upon the match.
And I forgot the list. I'll have to dig it out. D:


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 4, 2008)

Kyogre, Rayquaza, Sceptile, Darkrai, Arceus, Lucario


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 4, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Kyogre, Rayquaza, Sceptile, Darkrai, Arceus, Lucario


D:

Does anyone here like to play mostly in Metagame other than me?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 4, 2008)

I'd own him, I have
Darkrai
Arceus
Shaymin
Dialga
Giratina
Luxray
ALL 100 except Shaymin.


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Dec 4, 2008)

Tyranitar
Skarmory
Starmie
Blissey
Hitmonchan
Torterra

 WHOO!


----------



## Andrew (Dec 4, 2008)

Milotic, Salamence, Dusknior, Tyranitar, Espeon, Charizard all lv 100 and evd ^^


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 4, 2008)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> I'd own him, I have
> Darkrai
> Arceus
> Shaymin
> ...


1. The Legends are the D: of the post I was quoting.
2. Levels don't matter anymore....no one gets that. D:


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 4, 2008)

TheSilverSkeeter said:
			
		

> Tyranitar
> Skarmory
> Starmie
> Blissey
> ...


D: D: D: D: D: D: @ Skarmbliss.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 4, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


um lol Levels mean everything, Level 1 vs Level 100, Level 100 is gonna win  =D


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 4, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But the only place you'll get that matchup is on your own game, whiiiicchh you always win anyways.

I'm talking online. Hence the Metagame comment.
All levels are automatically set to 100, so you save a lot of time from pointless grinding and can actually spend that time making a strategy.


----------



## Andrew (Dec 4, 2008)

To many ubers now in days >.>


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 4, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no you can choose to make the level 100 or do it the non nooby way and fight using all the hard work youve put into your pokemon


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 4, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You could, but you would never find a match with non-friends.

Or just get wrecked by a team of F.E.A.R.s.

I'm never one to tell you how to play your game, but this is just how the Meta game does it. You EV train and just stop when you're finished.
Out of my 10-15 battle-ready Pokemon, maybe 4 or 5 are over level 50.


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 4, 2008)

Andrew said:
			
		

> To many ubers now in days >.>


Exactly. One of my two gripes with DPP.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 4, 2008)

switched my cresselia for my luxray.


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Dec 4, 2008)

Legendaries=cheating imo...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 4, 2008)

TheSilverSkeeter said:
			
		

> Legendaries=cheating imo...


not true, i use legendaries because they are my favorite pokemon ive had Kyroge, Rayquaza, and Sceptile for years since i had Sapphire, so you can see why i owuld want to use them 
plus ive beaten legendaries with a non legendary b4


----------



## SL92 (Dec 4, 2008)

My Pokemon, let me show you them.

Actually, no, I can't remember, but that had to be used. Great, I'm in the mood for playing again. My ideal team is Zangoose, Blastoise, Zapdos, Ampharos, Ho-oh, and Typhlosion, if that makes up for the lack of playing on my part.

Or, without Legendaries, Metagross and Bastiodion.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 4, 2008)

anyone wanna battle?


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Dec 4, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> TheSilverSkeeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just because they're your "favorite" pokemon doesn't make them any less cheap...

>.>


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 4, 2008)

just cause you suck at pokemon doesn't mean you have to get on our case.


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 4, 2008)

It all depends whether you're playing non-Legend or non-Uber.
I play non-Legend, because I don't like to see any of them.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 4, 2008)

megamannt, you wanna play?


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Dec 4, 2008)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> just cause you suck at pokemon doesn't mean you have to get on our case.


I KNOW you're not talking to me...

Also legendaries ARE cheap... Have you ever took the time to see thier raw stats compared to other pokemon? Seriously.


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 4, 2008)

TheSilverSkeeter said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And Wobbuffet.
One musn't forget the Wobbs.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 4, 2008)

TheSilverSkeeter said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


from the looks of it Kyogre, Groudon, and Rayquaza are the only cheap ones bcuz at level 100 theyre stats are over 300
anyways theyre not really cheap because they are supposed to be powerful its not cheating if yur using something built into the game


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 4, 2008)

How are they cheap if they're hard to catch. One of the things about pokemon is catching every pokemon. They're powerful like they're supposed to be. But they have regular abilities except Arceus. But if you have well trained pokemon, you can beat one. My Luxray owns legendaris.


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Dec 4, 2008)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> How are they cheap if they're hard to catch. One of the things about pokemon is catching every pokemon. They're powerful like they're supposed to be. But they have regular abilities except Arceus. But if you have well trained pokemon, you can beat one. My Luxray owns legendaris.


LUXRAY?!

That pokemon is total crap


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Dec 4, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> TheSilverSkeeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


umm yeah... it's not just the absolute numbers, it's the ditribution of stats


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 4, 2008)

TheSilverSkeeter said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sceptile is the greatest non legendary


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 4, 2008)

TheSilverSkeeter said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well that just means ive trained my pokemon to be over 9000!!!!! 300


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Dec 4, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> TheSilverSkeeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, he is rather ultimate... his speed and attack is rad

LEAF BLAAAAADEEEE


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 4, 2008)

One, Kyogre and Groundon are jacked out of their minds. Their abilities can stop glaciers.

And two, you CAN play with these Pokemon, but only if you and the other person agree to the rules. The rules I usually use are:
Non-Legend Clause
Species Clause
Status Clause


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 4, 2008)

TheSilverSkeeter said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But then you look at the Big 6 and you're like. :[


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Dec 4, 2008)

I got a marowak with an attack over 400... 

Thank god for thick club

it doubles marowak's attack! =O


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 4, 2008)

TheSilverSkeeter said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 4, 2008)

TheSilverSkeeter said:
			
		

> I got a marowak with an attack over 400...
> 
> Thank god for thick club
> 
> it doubles marowak's attack! =O


It's a shame nothing else about Marowak is good. D:
I used one for awhile.


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Dec 4, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> One, Kyogre and Groundon are jacked out of their minds. Their abilities can stop glaciers.
> 
> And two, you CAN play with these Pokemon, but only if you and the other person agree to the rules. The rules I usually use are:
> Non-Legend Clause
> ...


I know you CAN use them... it just doesn't feel right, you know?

I mean, other pokemon you have to actually work to get epic stats, legendaries they're just tacked on...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 4, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> One, Kyogre and Groundon are jacked out of their minds. Their abilities can stop glaciers.
> 
> And two, you CAN play with these Pokemon, but only if you and the other person agree to the rules. The rules I usually use are:
> Non-Legend Clause
> ...


in which case i use
Sceptile
Lucario
(the final evolution of turtwig whatever his name is)
Dusknoir
Blastois (or however you spell it)
and magmidus or whatever (evolution of midsdrevious)


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Dec 4, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> TheSilverSkeeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The rest of his stats are okay.

He's fun and can kick ass if you know what you're doing.


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 4, 2008)

TheSilverSkeeter said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same. I feel dirty using them.
But I DO have a killer Articuno when people MUST have the Legends... >_>

Even though Articuno's barely a Legend, lol.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 4, 2008)

TheSilverSkeeter said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ive collected all legendaries without AR (with the exception of Darkrai, Shaymin, and Arceus) i think i deserve to use legendaries after all that hard work


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 4, 2008)

TheSilverSkeeter said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True, true.
He can end the Starter when you know someone needs a few turns to Baton Pass.


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 4, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> TheSilverSkeeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well than play with someone who feels the same way you do.


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Dec 4, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Torterra

Blastoise

mismagus

umm... why sceptile and torterra?

they're both grass type...


----------



## Andrew (Dec 4, 2008)

TheSilverSkeeter said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If he could hold quick claw at the same time as thick club he would be great


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 4, 2008)

Andrew said:
			
		

> TheSilverSkeeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or a Focus Sash....
Or anything. D:


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 4, 2008)

TheSilverSkeeter said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Squirtle was my Starter for Blue
Treecko was my Starter for Sapphire
Turtwig was my Starter for Pearl
i dont like Mudkip and that Penguin pokemon too much


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Dec 4, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> TheSilverSkeeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hard work?

You played through the story... that's how you get them...


everyone does that... lol

Hard work would be raising a lvl 100 dragonite from a lvl 16 dratini... >.>


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 4, 2008)

My Luxray is awesome! Don't trash him! He has a very high attack stat.


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 4, 2008)

I usually like to muck around in the BL-UU department.
I have a few OUs but I only tacked them on because I was tired of losing. xD

My signature pokemon was Shuckle for awhile. I swamped everyone on this old Pokemon board before they smartened up to me.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 4, 2008)

TheSilverSkeeter said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, a hard work would be training a lvl 100 sentret and stopping it from evolving, them working us the cash for some x-attacks and then having the file erased...


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Dec 4, 2008)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> My Luxray is awesome! Don't trash him! He has a very high attack stat.


I'm not dissing YOUR luxray, it's just that he has lame stats...


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 4, 2008)

I honestly think EV training is the hardest thing of all. D:
And breeding for the IVs and Nature you want....

Gah, I spend more time breeding than battling.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 4, 2008)

TheSilverSkeeter said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not every legendary i dont even have silver or gold or those i had to get most legendaries by trading (which took months) and Mew and Jirachi and Deoxys and stuff like that you have to go to stupid events to get


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 4, 2008)

Legends are nice to look at, not to use.
I traded all mine away for some kickass Pokemon that came bred and EV'd witht he moves I wanted. :]


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 4, 2008)

i should do that... not luxray though, with his HIGH stats


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 4, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Legends are nice to look at, not to use.
> I traded all mine away for some kickass Pokemon that came bred and EV'd witht he moves I wanted. :]


i <3 my Kyogre


----------



## Grawr (Dec 4, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Legends are nice to look at, not to use.
> I traded all mine away for some kickass Pokemon that came bred and EV'd witht he moves I wanted. :]


Agreed.

Legends in your team = Epic fail.


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Dec 4, 2008)

Grawr said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


agreed


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 4, 2008)

Grawr said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dont have legends in my team because of theyre strength its because Darkrai, Kyogre, and Rayquaza are some of my favorite Pokemon i might trade out Arceus for a dif pokemon though since i dont like Arceus that much


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 4, 2008)

Should I trade my darkrai then?


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 4, 2008)

Grawr said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Coming from the guy who ended my life with a killer Articuno + Starmie combo. :[
Which I quickly adopted and stole. : D


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 4, 2008)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Should I trade my darkrai then?


Only if you get a good deal.


----------



## Grawr (Dec 4, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Grawr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't remember that ever happening...D:

I never used a starmie...or Articuno...

You might be thinking of Sporge..?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 4, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


in my opinion Darkrai is the strongest legendary bcuz if you can do his Moves in the right order he can defeat someone in only a few turns


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Dec 4, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's probably hacked, though...

>.>


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 4, 2008)

TheSilverSkeeter said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ALL darkrais are hacked Nintendo never released a event or anything to get him


----------



## AC Lova123 (Dec 4, 2008)

I have Pokemon Ruby and I have a lvl 100 Blaziken, Raquaza, Dusclops, and a bunch of other pokemon that im just leveling up so they evolve so far I've done 11 some are Altaria, Kadabra (cant do alakazam, no one to trade with), Flygon, Salamance, and a bunch more


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 4, 2008)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">SILVERSKEETER IS SO NEGATIVE</div>  

Meh, I never really play it anyway... If I did, I would've added my sceptile and blazekin. Maybe even Billy, but Idk...


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Dec 4, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> TheSilverSkeeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ACTUALLY...


There's a possibility that it's from japan... it's just extremely unlikely


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 4, 2008)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">SILVERSKEETER IS SO NEGATIVE</div>
> 
> Meh, I never really play it anyway... If I did, I would've added my sceptile and blazekin. Maybe even Billy, but Idk...


after i got every pokemon i stopped playing


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Dec 4, 2008)

My ultimate pokemon team:

http://www.youtube.com/v/NHvZUTc0QWM&feature=related


----------



## Grawr (Dec 4, 2008)

TheSilverSkeeter said:
			
		

> My ultimate pokemon team:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/v/NHvZUTc0QWM&feature=related


You're funny.

Really.


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Dec 4, 2008)

Grawr said:
			
		

> TheSilverSkeeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're a douche.

Really.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 4, 2008)

TheSilverSkeeter said:
			
		

> Grawr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my ultimate team
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/dphK2NdTzJ8'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/dphK2NdTzJ8' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Dec 4, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> TheSilverSkeeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In the original game this was my ultimate team:

http://www.youtube.com/v/8x36K-Obtck

The cornerstone was really golfcorse ninja


----------



## Grawr (Dec 4, 2008)

TheSilverSkeeter said:
			
		

> Grawr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, how hurtful.


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Dec 4, 2008)

Grawr said:
			
		

> TheSilverSkeeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do what I can


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 4, 2008)

now stop fighting
(off topic but grawr ive always wondered what the old man in your siggy is from it seems familiar but i cant put my finger on it)


----------



## Grawr (Dec 4, 2008)

TheSilverSkeeter said:
			
		

> Grawr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And that's all you can do?

What a shame.

I'd love to continue this back-and-forth, but It's off-topic, and quite spammy. Therefor, I'll leave.

But hey, if you've still got a word or two to say, don't hesitate to drop me a PM.


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Dec 4, 2008)

Grawr said:
			
		

> TheSilverSkeeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry I hurt your feelings...

D:


----------



## .bored (Dec 4, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any pokemon is capable of doing that. Legendary or not...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 4, 2008)

.bored said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know but if you use Dark Void (puts pokemon to sleep) then Nightmare then both Nightmare and Darkrais special ability will give them damage each turn then you can deal out Dark pulse for a KO


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 4, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> now stop fighting
> (off topic but grawr ive always wondered what the old man in your siggy is from it seems familiar but i cant put my finger on it)


Yeah. I think it's part of Toy Story, the old guys playing chess in the beginning......I can't remember to clearly though.....haven't seen Toy Story since I was like 7. xD


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 4, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> .bored said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only that work because everyone in Ubers is prepared to deal with Darkrai to a ridiculous degree.

Gengrawwwwr: Really? Hm. I swore it was you, but I'm probably wrong.


----------



## Grawr (Dec 4, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, wasn't me. I don't use legends, like I've said, and I don't remember ever having a Starmie.

That combo though, Starmie and Articuno, reminds me of Sporge for some reason. I almost remember you two talking about it in a thread a long time ago...


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 7, 2009)

Groudon, Kyogre, Raquaza, Infernape, Metagross, and Dragonite. All lv.100 and Cheat free!


----------



## MygL (Jan 7, 2009)

i dun have diamon nor pearl D= but i have sapphire and theyre

latias
blaziken
a dragon thingy
kyogre
rayquaza
(omg havent played since i got ACCF ) i dun remember the other one


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jan 21, 2009)

Lucario
Charizard
Empoleon
Blaziekn
Mightyena
Dialga


----------



## JJH (Jan 25, 2009)

Well, my new, modified team is:

Shuckle
Shuckle
Shuckle
Shuckle
Shuckle
Shuckle

You know, all the really strong Pokemon.


----------



## NikoKing (Jan 25, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> Well, my new, modified team is:
> 
> Shuckle
> Shuckle
> ...


This team must obviously own.


----------



## Nic (Jan 25, 2009)

Andrew said:
			
		

> Milotic, Salamence, Dusknior, Tyranitar, Espeon, Charizard all lv 100 and evd ^^


Is the Salamence a girl? Don't tell me you copied off him. Oh yeah, Same with Tyranitar..


----------

